# Fulton County



## brownhounds (Aug 27, 2008)

Whos ready for bow season to open up in Fulton County?  Last year, I shot a buck and a doe.  Both of them were eating acorns underneath a water oak.  Are the water oaks gonna drop as heavy as they did last year?


----------



## Killer (Aug 29, 2008)

Im sure the water oaks will be loaded.  It seems that every year they produce no matter what the weather conditions are.  Where I hunt in Fulton Co. that is all I hunt around.  Did some scouting the other day and didn't really find much sign but that doesn't discourage me since I am in the best honey hole in Fulton County.


----------



## Buckshot (Aug 31, 2008)

*Fulton*

I hunt in N.Fulton and in S. Forsyth! I have been in the woods a good bit already this year do'n some scouting. All of the acorns trees are full and fruit trees too. This is going to be a great season and I believe next year will be even better for large bucks. Can't wait till season starts! Will keep yall updated on deer movements and what luck I have throughout the season ! Good luck to all !


----------



## JWilson (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm glad some people hunt in good spots as long as they are not hunting providece park property you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## stev (Sep 5, 2008)

fulton co is hot .the patches i hunt arent very big.most are less then 10 acres.thr nut trees are loaded.


----------



## brownhounds (Sep 18, 2008)

I went yesterday evening and got busted by a doe.  She must've smelled me because I never saw her, and she blew at me 7- 10 times.  It sounded like she was 10 yards away, but she was behind me, and I never saw her.  I think deer movement should be good for the rest of this week if the weather stays cool.


----------



## brownhounds (Sep 19, 2008)

Anybody hunting North Fulton this year.  This evening and Saturday morning should be good.  It was slow thhis week, though.


----------



## BogieK9 (Sep 23, 2008)

*N. Fulton*

I hunt North Fulton around the Cherokee County line and I went Saturday evening. I saw a red fox and a angry mob of skeeters that ate me up. I got a lotta sign where I'm huntin' but just havent figured out when they are moving yet. I'm gonna try it again on Wednesday evening or Thursday Morning.


----------



## brownhounds (Sep 24, 2008)

I have not seen a deer yet.  I think it should start heating up in the next two weeks.  I think they are hammering the fruit trees right now (muscadines, scuppernongs, crabapples).  Once all of these fruit trees play out, they will come to the oaks.  Lets keep a good record of deer movement.  I am close to the Cherokee County Line in North Fulton.


----------



## BogieK9 (Sep 24, 2008)

brownhounds said:


> I have not seen a deer yet.  I think it should start heating up in the next two weeks.  I think they are hammering the fruit trees right now (muscadines, scuppernongs, crabapples).  Once all of these fruit trees play out, they will come to the oaks.  Lets keep a good record of deer movement.  I am close to the Cherokee County Line in North Fulton.


What road you huntin' off of?


----------



## brownhounds (Sep 24, 2008)

Hopewell Rd.


----------



## BogieK9 (Sep 24, 2008)

Ok...Im right off of Mountain Road.


----------



## brownhounds (Sep 25, 2008)

Are off of Mountain Rd in Cherokee County by Mt Road Elementary or is there a Mountain Rd in North Fulton?


----------



## BogieK9 (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah...there is a Mountain Road in North Fulton. It runs off of Freemanville and Hopewell Road. I hunt off the one in North Fulton.


----------



## brownhounds (Sep 26, 2008)

You are in a good spot.  I went this morning and still did not see a deer.


----------



## dsose (Sep 26, 2008)

I just moved to dunwoody and would like to find a place near by to bowhunt and I know fulton has potential.  Do yall have any suggestion of good areas to hunt or whos door to knock on?


----------



## Coon Dog (Sep 27, 2008)

*Well*

i have a place that i can hunt on mountain road and on suger pike and another 2 or 3 places in fulton and forsyth and not even got to make it to any of these places yet its killing me


----------



## jayrun (Sep 28, 2008)

Dont waste your time on Sugar pike there Aint no deer here I swear to....ohh lord  I can't lie ...good luck I hunt  off of sugar pike and out in Macidonia I know it aint Fulton but it is close.

I hunted wed thur friday, I saw a total of 50 deer mostly does and I did not count the same ones twice, most of the does were hitting the white oaks, and they all had fawns, it seemed like they would listen for a nut to fall then run over and hoover it up.

Something is hitting the muscidines too but I aint sure it is deer, I walked in and squished some under me boots, and when I came out a few hours later they were gone like a bucket of chicken at a family reunion , in a muddy area and nary a deer track to be seen.

Anyhow seems like the cool weather and the fading moon got them up and moving  seen all the deer between 7 am and noon nothing in the evenings.

Jay


----------



## Killer (Sep 29, 2008)

Was hunting N. Fulton on Saturday and had 2 does and a small 10 pt come under my stand.  It will heat up in about 2 or 3 weeks.  Already seen a few little rubs.  Have a place in Bibb County that is covered up in scrapes and huge rubs.  Weird how deer movement changes county to county.


----------



## brownhounds (Oct 2, 2008)

Last year, I saw a ten pointer chasing does and grunting the 2nd week of October.  Yall had better be in the woods this weekend and next week.  It is going to heat up around North Fulton.


----------



## Killer (Oct 2, 2008)

Golightly --
    I have a few places to hunt in N. Fulton, all in Alpharetta.  Mostly right near the Cherokee line, my honey hole that I have been hunting for a couple of years was sold early this year.  My other spots are good but will never compare to what i had.  
  Im trying my suburban hunting in Bibb County.  These guys don't know what they drive by everyday they go to work.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Oct 2, 2008)

Killer said:


> Golightly --
> I have a few places to hunt in N. Fulton, all in Alpharetta.  Mostly right near the Cherokee line, my honey hole that I have been hunting for a couple of years was sold early this year.  My other spots are good but will never compare to what i had.
> Im trying my suburban hunting in Bibb County.  These guys don't know what they drive by everyday they go to work.



Some of us do.


----------



## brownhounds (Oct 3, 2008)

I went yesterday in North Fulton, and I met my decoys last night.  Two georgeous does right before dark.  I have hundreds of trail pics of these young does.  One of them looks like they have been stuck with an arrow before.  I'll let them stick around until they come in heat.  Things should be looking real good in the next two weeks.  Anybody else get in the woods last night.


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 4, 2008)

North Fulton here also, lots of movement of late...saw several doe this am...it's on!!!

Hunting up here is a blessing with gas prices and the abundance of wildlife...

Bow is the way to go...........


----------



## brownhounds (Oct 16, 2008)

I have not seen any sign of the rut where I am at.  I have not been seeing deer period.  What about yall.


----------



## JWilson (Oct 16, 2008)

I have been finding a lot of rubs nothing of any size


----------



## twiggs25 (Oct 20, 2008)

*South Fulton*

I hunt in South Fulton (Palmetto).  About 2 weeks ago, i was getting between 50 and 100 pictures a week on my trail cams, with some nice bucks.  The past week and a half, 1 picture total.  I hunted all weekend and saw nothing.  Whats going on?  Normally, i see deer every time I go to the woods.  Maybe they are just not moving, i don't know.  Whats everyone else seeing?


----------



## Killer (Oct 20, 2008)

I hunted N. Fulton and south Cherokee this weekend.  I saw one fawn and a 100 class eight pointer in N. Fulton.  There are few rubs and barely any deer sign.  I can't figure it out.  I did see 8 deer and 10 turkeys in Cherokee Saturday afternoon, however just 2 of the 8 deer where mature does.  Hopefully it heats up.


----------



## brownhounds (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah,  I have not seen any deer sign in North Fulton.  I am going to give it a week before I even get back in the stand.  I also used to get over 50 pics in a week, and my trail cam did not take a picture in a 14 days.  I dont know.  I think the moon has them changing location.  I did see a picture of a monster 10 pointer that got hit off of windward parkway.  The pic is under the deer hunting section.


----------



## Peyton4106 (Oct 21, 2008)

*south fulton*

I have been hunting south fulton off of campbellton road and I'm not seeing any deer sign.  I am getting some trail cam pics but not many.  I have been twice in the last three weeks a doe, a spike, and a 110-115 inch 8 pointer.


----------



## JR (Oct 21, 2008)

brownhounds said:


> Yeah,  I have not seen any deer sign in North Fulton.  I am going to give it a week before I even get back in the stand.  I also used to get over 50 pics in a week, and my trail cam did not take a picture in a 14 days.  I dont know.  I think the moon has them changing location.  I did see a picture of a monster 10 pointer that got hit off of windward parkway.  The pic is under the deer hunting section.


Same here man.  Sign is WAY off from prior years, and sightings as well...  Of course that and dealing with poachers and baiters in the area, make it tough for us legal boys.


----------



## brownhounds (Oct 24, 2008)

Whats the report?  I have not hunted North Fulton for a week and a half.  I will be hunting this weekend.  Maybe this evening if the rain stops or slows down.  What have yall been seeing?


----------



## JR (Oct 24, 2008)

brownhounds said:


> Whats the report?  I have not hunted North Fulton for a week and a half.  I will be hunting this weekend.  Maybe this evening if the rain stops or slows down.  What have yall been seeing?



NOTHING!!!    Activity seems to be picking up some...


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 25, 2008)

You actually have to go before you can post a report kenny


----------



## SwitchbackXThunter (Oct 26, 2008)

I hunt in S. Fulton... And it has been real slow. I was begging to see a deer 2 weeks ago. I have however seen a few does but this time last year I was seeing alot more. I have seen some tracks of some bucks but haven't even seen a rub,scrape, nothing!  I know there is a 150"+ deer in the area but don't know what the deal is. I hope the rut gets these boys running soon!! Ready to see some bone!


----------



## SwitchbackXThunter (Oct 26, 2008)

As of my last post a lot has changed in S. Fulton. Saw 2 does and  2 button heads. After I got down I was surprised with 7 fresh scrapes all on the trail. Looks like its heating up.


----------



## brownhounds (Oct 28, 2008)

Anybody seen any good sign.  I will be in the woods Wednesday afternoon.  The signs sure are starting late compared to last year.


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 2, 2008)

Still nothing but does.  I have been hearing gun shots almost every morning. This morning, I heard 2 in different spots.  I hope they arent shooting the bucks. Anybody else.  I hope they are shooting coyotes.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 2, 2008)

brownhounds said:


> Still nothing but does.  I have been hearing gun shots almost every morning. This morning, I heard 2 in different spots.  I hope they arent shooting the bucks. Anybody else.  I hope they are shooting coyotes.


 Yeah right!! You better get the warden involved! They aint shooting yotes I bet..


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 5, 2008)

Has anybody seen any signs of the rut?


----------



## Killer (Nov 5, 2008)

I was hunted N. Fulton the other day and saw 4 bucks.  I didn't see the first buck until 9:30 and the last one at 10:30.  One of the bucks did respond to the "can" but the others could care less about grunting or the can.  I guess there a little behind from last year.  This time last year, I had the bucks all over me chasing and running around.  The biggest buck of the 4 would have scored around120.


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 5, 2008)

If any of yall kill a good deer in North Fulton or Cherokee, call me.  I am trying to work my dog more this year.  770-845-4761.  If you dont see the deer go down, and you're not sure of the shot, back out and call me.  I already pushed a doe to Roswell.  We should have waited until the next morning.


----------



## JWilson (Nov 10, 2008)

Just watch the moon when it goes full. You better be in the woods


----------



## Killer (Nov 10, 2008)

Hunted N. Fulton this weekend and saw 4 bucks and all where trailing does.  My buddy got one that will go about 115' or so.  He shot it out of my stand and saw 5 good bucks in one morning.  Well it's my turn next weekend if i can make it up or not. If not i guess I will try around Christmas, that is when i see tons of rutting around there.


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 11, 2008)

I still aint seen nothing but does.  JWilson,  have you killed anything this year?


----------



## JWilson (Nov 11, 2008)

I have not seen many deer I think they have all died off. I killed a bear in North GA.


----------



## JR (Nov 11, 2008)

Activity starting to pick up around here... More scrapes showing up, and the smaller bucks pestering some does... Won't be long!


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 21, 2008)

Saw a smaller buck cruising for does the other day, but I have not seen any heavy rut sign.  What about yall?


----------



## twiggs25 (Nov 21, 2008)

*What rut?*

Still nothing on my place in South Fulton.  A couple of rubs here abd there but nothing like years past.  I really am starting to wonder what has happened to our deer population.  The past 4 or 5 years i have not been able to go down without seeing a deer. This year I have seen 2 all season long!!!


----------



## PChunter (Nov 21, 2008)

My land in central fulton is still full of rut sign and the deer started chasing last week, the real big ones should be wide open in the morning. But, we jump from piece to piece to keep them guessing


----------



## Jcon87 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hunting in alpharetta, deer are eveywhere saw a 6 and 12 pointer chasing after a doe in circles around my stand for atleast ten minutes couldnt get a shot. Anyone have any luck with doe bleats these deer are being reckless.


----------



## Killer (Nov 30, 2008)

*saw plenty*

of bucks this past week.  I had deer all around me this week chasing and looking for does.  I saw at least 3 P&Y bucks but couldn't get a shot and plenty of 100+ class bucks.  I will be back at it during Christmas, hopefully the second rut in strong as it usually is.  
I did see a monster cross on hopewell road.


----------



## brownhounds (Dec 1, 2008)

Where at on Hopewell Rd.  I have not seen any good bucks in Fulton.  I think I got rid of them last year.  I have seen some spikes and a small 6 pointer.  Somebody needs to put me on a good buck.


----------



## Jcon87 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ive seen some nice bucks off freemanville road took a 7pt last week. I live near the verizon wireless Amphitheatre and almost hit the biggest buck ive ever seen right infront of it so many points couldnt count. Went to wallmart on the way home he was still on the side of the road, walking around unbelievable so very tempted to hunt the small patch of woods where he was


----------



## BogieK9 (Dec 5, 2008)

Well boys, I hit the woods this afternoon and was covered up with deer. Jumped a nice little 6 on the way to the stand. From about 430 until dark I was covered up. Saw a total of 4 does and 2 bucks. Not much size to the bucks but I'm waiting on mack daddy freak nasty I saw over there last week. They are moving in the afternoon in Fulton county around the Cherokee line. I'll give it another day or two to let it settle down again.


----------



## twiggs25 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Soth Fulton*

Well, my year has not been the best.  I hunt in Palmetto and have not seen near the deer that i have in years past.  I have not hunted in the past week and a half but, i will tomorrow.  I went trough the south Palmetto area late this afternoon headed to Fayetteville and let me tell you, there was deer in every field i went by!! I counted at least 25 deer from South Fulton Pkwy, down Rico road and thats where I hunt ( Rico Road).  So, it has got me all fired up again just to see that there are stiil deer in the area!!


----------



## brownhounds (Dec 7, 2008)

The deer are moving.  they might be moving later on in the morning, but they will move


----------



## Jcon87 (Dec 9, 2008)

Im seein fresh scrapes and rubs everywhere...waitin on that shooter


----------



## brownhounds (Dec 10, 2008)

Jcon,  where are you hunting at in Milton.  I got that buck back and I posted it in Bragging Boards under "Buck From Last Year."   I did not even know he had those two kickers.  Thanks for helping out.


----------



## Jcon87 (Dec 10, 2008)

Near crabapple kroger off cox road trying to go out today if the rain dies down.Hah Yeah no problem what a trophy and a story to go with it.


----------



## brownhounds (Dec 15, 2008)

Any of you boys seeing anything.  I have not seen a deer the last 3 times I have hunted.  It is getting very slow.  Is the 2nd rut near?


----------



## JR (Dec 15, 2008)

Jcon87 said:


> Near crabapple kroger off cox road trying to go out today if the rain dies down.Hah Yeah no problem what a trophy and a story to go with it.



Ohhhhhhhh, in the MECCA!!!  Great area(s) around there... Especially near the driving range, I've seen a BUNCH of deer there.


----------



## jeff74 (Dec 17, 2008)

anything in s. fulton?????


----------



## meherg (Dec 17, 2008)

use to live off arnoldmill & 140 hunted by the powerlines on 140  great deer in that area


----------



## bastion25 (Dec 17, 2008)

You hunt rico road i just started hunting around rico road this year. It is where rico road runs in to cambleton red wine road behind the little gas station there is a dirt road that runs beside it and i hunt about a mile back. Do you see any trophy class deer around there.On nov 9th  i killed 120inch 8 pointer running a doe but i would love to take a 150 or better.


----------



## jeff74 (Dec 22, 2008)

I hunted 2 mornings last week...nothing, of course it was 60 degress. Should have gon this am but it was toooo much wind with temps in the teens! May try this PM, then I'll have to wait til after christmas. Good luck guys stick a goodun, should be some 2nd rut going on!


----------



## Jcon87 (Dec 29, 2008)

Ive seen nothing this week spooked a few headin to the stand but nothing this weather is terriable......


----------



## brownhounds (Jan 5, 2009)

This is the slowest I have ever seen in these parts.   I have not seen a deer in 4 weeks in Fulton County.  I see plenty of fresh tracks but no Deer.  Has anybody had any luck with the extended season?  I shot a doe last year January 31st.  I need some more meat for the freezer.  If anybody needs some does taken out, let me know.


----------



## jeff74 (Jan 18, 2009)

sssssslllllooooowwwww!!!! in s. fulton anyways!


----------



## jmac88 (Jan 20, 2009)

I know everyone is talkin whitetail, but I live in milton (north fulton) and REALLY want to start hunting coyote around here, I'm not sure where to start, anyone who knows the area knows thats its somewhat suburban....should I use calls? whats the best time of day? Any advice will be helpful.....thanks


----------



## PChunter (Jan 20, 2009)

buddy saw 11 hit a food plot sat. afternoon, I went yesterday and nothing. Maybe try it again tommorrow.


----------



## Jcon87 (Jan 23, 2009)

Saw two bucks crusing through the hardwoods a small 6 and a nice 8 about 60 yards away couldnt get a shot off yesterday at 5.30pm


----------



## PChunter (Jan 25, 2009)

Saw 6 does yesterday afternoon, no shots. Had a shooter feed in the powerline for 45min this AM. I couldn't believe he stayed out there that long.


----------

